# Whitney Res



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Went to Whitney Res yesterday and took the whole family, my kids are 8yr old girl, 6yr old boy, and 2 yr old boy. I had called Will the saturday before to get a better idea as to where to go since I have never been there before, thanks Will!!! We left SL valley about 11am got to the campsite at about 1pm or so, it was very dusty driving. The forst service is fixing the road near Whitney res so the dump trucks, grader, and roller provided quite the obstacle on the small road, but it was smooth and a car could easily make it there with no problems. Anyways got camp set up, tent set and everything unpacked. Found a nice spot a little bit off the main road in some trees. Went fishin' caught a stocked 14" bow which freaked out my 2 yr old, but put the little guy back. The kiddos patience was no longer in existance so we went back to camp to hang out the rest of the trip. It was a fun adventure. The next day we ate yummy camp food, bacon, eggs, and pancakes. When we left camp I saw a DWR stock truck driving on the other side of the res so we hurried up to see them unload 17k rainbows, the kids loved seeing those fish and we got to help the fish out of the shallow areas. My 5 yr old son was standing on a rock and slipped and fell in, I turned around and fell on my ass as well, we had a great laugh. Here are a few pics of the fun we had! Oh and the temps where in the 70's, it was sooooooooooooo nice!!!!

Ruth Lake, the last outhouse to do business... so we thought, there are some at the res









Camp









The res


















reeling in the bow









behind our camp









Nature's lightning rod









Mirror Lake


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there any 4 wheller roads up there??? I like to go to long park this time of year but I dont think thats the spot this year.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Many people had 4 wheelers there, not sure about the trails though????


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see fishing this spot on Saturday... Thanks for the report..


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Does anyone know here where you can catch the road at in Coalville that takes you over to Whitney? How is the condition of that road and is it private?


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Beautiful pics! Does anyone know here where you can catch the road at in Coalville that takes you over to Whitney? How is the condition of that road and is it private?


Just stay on the chalk creek road. After a while you'll go past the cutoff to Evanston, then the road becomes gravel. This was a few years ago, and I'm sure we went over some private ground for a ways, but never had to go through any locked gates. We had a forest service map that showed the road, but there were so many other four wheel roads going in all directions that weren't on the forest service map it was difficult to tell if we were staying on the right course. We just decided to try and stay with what seemed to be the road most traveled by, went through a couple of little streams, then over one little rise and there was a forest service sign saying Whitney with an arrow pointing in the direction. We made it.
Anyways, what we thought was going to be a shortcut took us a least 60-90 minutes longer than if we had taken the freeway to Evanston, then back on the Mirror lake Highway. All in all it was a fun experience and some beautiful scenery, just slow going.


----------

